# [SOLVED] My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?



## Akshay Dwivedi

I have an iPod Touch 2G (iOS 4.2.1) and every time I want an app, it says that the app only supports iOS 4.3. Now I know that the second generation of iPod Touch can only go up to iOS 4.2.1 but does that necessarily make my iPod useless? Is there any sort of workaround to get these apps to work? Is there a website where I can download the older versions of these apps (the ones which support iOS 4.2.1)?

Also, whenever I open Maps and click the arrow button on the bottom of my screen, I get a message saying that my location could not be determined, although Location Services are turned on in Settings. I can still browse other locations using Maps, but it just won't detect my current location.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

Unfortunately this is one of the many downsides of owning an Apple product.

Apple won't allow you to update to the latest iOS and they leave you behind. The reason for doing so is so you go out and buy a new iPod.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

Damn


----------



## sobeit

you can jailbreak it and see if there are apps from sources other than apple. however if the touch is anything like my iphone 2g, it will be slow.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

I'm encountering a problem with jailbreaking. Can you help me out or should I look for another forum?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

What program did you use to jailbreak? What error showed?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

I've tried using Green Poison, Snowbreeze as well as Redsnow but none of them worked.

NOTE: I have iOS 4.2.1 and an MC model and Windows XP SP3 on my system

1. Green poision: I got the Loader app on my iPod and when I started it, it began downloading Cydia. But when the download reached 49% it suddenly started 'Extracting files' and then I got a warning saying that the drive space on my iPod is low and I should delete some photos and videos. But iTunes shows that 6.73 GB of space is still free (i.e. it's absolutely empty). After the warning, I got the Cydia app on my home screen too. I restarted my iPod and then when I opened Cydia, I got a message saying 'Initializing Filesystem' and then it crashed and my iPod got locked.

2. Redsnow - Gets stuck on the 'Exploiting using steak4uce' function. I used Redsnow version 0.9.14b2.

3. Snowbreeze - It created custom firmware after detecting my device and iOS but when I try Shift + Restore and choose that custom firmware, iTunes gives me Error 3194


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The normal thing to do is to do a factory reset of the ipod before you go to jailbreak it.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

Okay I finally did by following the instructions in this video: how to jailbreak ipod touch 2g MC MODEL!! (redsn0w) - YouTube


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

But most apps like Dtunes or Bossprefs Safari DL control crash as soon as I open them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

It may be a problem with Cydia since your iPod is so old.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

Is there a place where I can get older versions of apps so that I can get them to work with my iPod? Too bad Installous shut down


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

Installous is a illgeal service and it is recommended not to use it.

Most app makers do not make a back-dated app. So no.

For your next buy I highly recommend buying a Samsung Galaxy Player.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

Are there any restrictions and downsides to using an Android phone? Restrictions that would cause problems similar to the one I'm facing with my iPod Touch?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

The only restrictions I would see if not being able to update to the latest and greatest OS.

But the stock one will work for years to come and still support apps.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

But what about this guide here:

How to manually upgrade an Android smartphone or tablet - PC Advisor ?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

And whenever I open maps and press the arrow on the bottom left side of the screen, I get an error saying 'Cannot determine location' but my Location Services are on and I can navigate and use the map.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

I'm thinking of going for this mobile:

Karbonn A30 - Karbonn: Flipkart.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My iPod Touch 2G is literally useless now?*

That will work. Its better then anything Apple makes :grin:


----------

